#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Total Quality Management (TQM)

## kamalnashar

It may help anyone to enhance his awareness

See More: Total Quality Management (TQM)

----------


## f81aa

kamalnashar, thanks for sharing

----------


## dang_go@hotmail.com

Thank"""""""""""" :Smile:

----------


## cdtbk

Thanks so much!  :Smile:

----------


## hernico

thanks!!!

----------


## abu_aisha

thank you

----------

